# Spider Prop: Full Build



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Okay, Terra,

before this thread fills with specific spider comments (and you deserve all praise, you are one of the standard-setters for all haunters) I wanted to make a particular comment about the uv reactive painting you have on the walls and floor of your haunt.

As an illustrator, I say well done. Very cool. Rockin'.
Your work on all levels of decoration and prop-making are second to none, but I wanted to make sure you knew that someone out there adored the atmosphere you created with brushes, paint and blacklights.
My hats off to you.

And the spider? Good lord. That thing would shrivel my spats.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Aww, thanks Spats


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Looks great!! I think the members will agree that your tutorials are the best and are very detailed and helpful 
Thanks


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Fantastic work! I am thinking how lucky your neighborhood is to have someone so dedicated to entertaining/scaring them.


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

as all ways Terra you set the bar so high for all of us just to keep up with you man i wish i was your neighbor just to pick your brain an bounce ideas off you


----------



## Lazy D (May 14, 2011)

oh my, thats great, i love watching ur videos and always waiting for ur new props u post. ur so good at what u do.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Totally awesome Terra!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you very much everyone. Glad you all thought they were helpful seeing the full evolution of a prop.

It was a happy accident that the spider's metal skeleton moved just like real spider legs from the leftover kinetic energy. Same thing happened with Boogedy. Something to think about when designing a prop. If it has metal rods in it you will get some creepy wiggles when pneumatically pushing it. Here's Boogedy so you can see what I mean. He's just sitting on a Lazy Susan and it's being pushed by a pneumatic:


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah, random movement really makes props so much more!

like always gr8 job terra

amk


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

Terra,
You Rock! You have such wonderfuf Tutorials and awsome props.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Holy smoke your props are fantastic!


----------



## Undimsta (Apr 15, 2012)

This makes me both want to say "wow" and recoil from the screen at the same time (world's biggest arachnophobic here ). Great job!


----------



## jtr10 (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so awesome! Love the spider. Great job.


----------



## Hobie14T (Mar 14, 2009)

Yet another great tutorial!! How do you connect the triggers? Are you using the old exorcist box upgraded to DMXorcist or the new Exorcist I/O board? I can follow everything, after many hours of reading, until I get to how to attach the triggers. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks so very much. Glad this is helpful. This spider was the scream generator last year 



Hobie14T said:


> Yet another great tutorial!! How do you connect the triggers? Are you using the old exorcist box upgraded to DMXorcist or the new Exorcist I/O board? I can follow everything, after many hours of reading, until I get to how to attach the triggers. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Sure. I use the old eXorcist box. When you look at most triggers _(mine's a mat trigger)_ they usually have a wire that comes out of it that actually has two wires in it. Sometimes that's obvious becuase the end of the wire has the two ends just sticking out. Other times, you'd have to cut off the end of the wire to see it. Because there are many different triggers out there along with many different controllers you will see many ways to connect the two. The easiest way is using the screw-type terminals. There you turn two screws and shove the individual bare wires into it and then screw back down. Easy-peasy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screw_terminal

The old eXorcist box used fancy-dancy 1/8 mono plugs. So, you have to attach a mono plug to those wires on the trigger in order to connect the two. 1/8 mono plugs are used in the audio field and look like this: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062452

Many controllers use dry contact terminals meaning that the triggers cannot have power or they would fry the controllers. If a trigger needs to be plugged in _(like a break beam)_ then it is powered and you cannot use it unless you use a relay (I think). Mat triggers, push button and the like are unpowered. What is happening is that when the mat trigger or push button is pressed - you are completing a circuit. That's it. 

Hope that helps


----------

